
A Single-Layer Atmosphere Model - Gravityloss
https://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/climatescience/atmosphericwarming/singlelayermodel.html
======
Gravityloss
It's a "toy model" for learning purposes. At the bottom they have a link to
their page of a multilayer model.

------
nercht12
Funny how this doesn't account for night time. Any math on that? Edit: I mean
with reference to heat retained over time.

------
kylehotchkiss
Is this an alternative to US Standard Atmosphere?

